# Silver recovered from contacts



## Anonymous (Jul 26, 2009)

Could not weigh this puppy on my pocket scale, checked the postage scale with a 500 gram weight and it's bang on. My silver slug weighs 1.65 lbs approximately 23.79 tr oz

With out Harold's help and patient guidance I would not have this silver slug to show you all. Thanks a million Harold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 26, 2009)

nice job. good start of private pension plan :wink:


----------



## gorfman6154 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gustavus, that's an awesome nugget. 8) Iv'e just been stockpiling all of my electical contacts, mylars, scrap sterling ect. I hope when i get around to refining my silver, it comes out as great looking as yours. Keep up the great work! gorfman6154


----------



## butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

guss you can't quit now, that metal will lure you back, think about it the next chunk will be larger and maybe a golden color.
nice job keep it up.


----------

